# The Body Coach Recipes



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Apologies if this has already been posted, but this guy - http://instagram.com/thebodycoach - posts really simple, tasty and healthy recipes in the form of 15 second Instagram video's every other day or so.

It's actually got me cooking a lot more regularly.

It's all simple stuff like this -

__
http://instagr.am/p/sVOjcNuc6D/
 but I haven't attempted a recipe yet that I haven't enjoyed from this page and I'm quite a fussy bugger when it comes to food. For something that is free it's a good resource I reckon.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks good; cheers for sharing.


----------

